# Nespresso - £30 Cash Back Vouchers



## Glenn

Nespresso are offering £30 Cash Back* for any Nespresso machine purchased between 20 November 2008 and 25 January 2009

*Terms and Conditions apply

In case you have purchased a machine and have not yet claimed (or wish to claim and the shop does not prompt you to claim) then PM or email me for a voucher - I have 2 available

The Cash Back offer applies to a range of machines across the Krups XN series, Magimix M series, Siemens TK and Porsche series, Delonghi Lattissima and selected Miele models.


----------



## LeeWardle

Ha Ha, I used to work for Nespresso - I could tell you some worrying secrets! (but I won't)


----------

